# تدريب روحى



## النهيسى (1 مارس 2009)

تدريب روحى​
نفسى تصلى

بس بكسل 

مبعرفش

مش عارف ابدا 

الشيطان بيحاربنى 

عايز بس مش عارف 

معرفش السبب بالظبط بس مش عارف وخلاص

مش عارف اخد خطوه 

اعمل ايه ؟؟؟؟
ايه الحل ؟؟



كتير مننا بيقول حاجات زى دى 

ونفسه يبدا بس مش قادر 

مش عارف 

ايا كان السبب 



تيجو نبدا مع بعض 

حبه بحبه 

وزى ما احنا عارفين 

مشوار الالف ميل بيبدا بخطوه 

ياله مع بعض نبدا اول خطوه ؟؟



ايه رأيكم ,,,,؟؟؟؟




ونبدا مع بعض خطوه خطوه ونبدا مع بعض مشوار 


وتوصل مع بعض لميناء السلامه 



ولتكن البدايه 


كلمه صغيره قوى 

بس هتفرق كتيييييييييييييير 


نعمل تدريب


ان احنا قبل ما نعمل اى حاجه واول لما نفتح عنينا الصبح 

نقوله بس كلمه صباح الخير يا يسوع 


كلمه صغيره قوى بس دى الخطوه بدايه الالف ميل 


ياله نبدا مع بعض ؟


واللى يقوله صباح الخير يدخل يرد ويقول صباح الخير فى رد بعد ما يقول رايه فى 


المشوار ده 


يحب يعمله معانا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


وربنا يقوينا فى المشوار ده ويسندنا نكمله 



............................




طبعا يا جماعه مرة فتره على التدريب ده 



مش قليله 






واحنا متفقين ان كل فتره هنزود التدريب شويه بشويه 





مع بعض





ثم نشكر ربنا مش قليل 


هنزود ابانا الذى وقطعه من الانجيل 



الصبح وبليل 







بتهيئلى زياده بسيطه 





وشويه بشويه هنزود اكتر 





ياله يا جماعه 




.................................



فات فترة من التدريب 

هنذودها كمان وكمان 

ونخليها 

صباح الخير 
+
ابانا الذى
+
فلنشكر
+
مزمورين الصبح ومزمورين تانيين بليل
+
اناجيل باكر والقطع الصبح 
+
اناجيل النوم والقطع بليل



وهنذود التدريب بعد شوية

منقول
أعجبنى جدا 
هذا التدريب الروحى الجميل
ممكن الكل يعمله
الرب معكم


​


----------



## kalimooo (2 مارس 2009)

رائع موضوعك  النهيسى 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## totty (2 مارس 2009)

*ياريت بجد

موضوع راااااااااااائع

نفسى كلنا نعمل كده*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

موضوع جميل يا النهيسى 

ميرررسى على الموضوع 

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (4 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رااائع جدااا نهيسى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الجميل جدااااااااااااا​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

مرور غالى جدااااا شكراااا​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا للمرور والمحبه ​


----------



## النهيسى (7 مارس 2009)

_شكرا لمرورك الكريم جدااااااااا​_


----------



## nonaa (7 مارس 2009)

تدريب جامد
يا ريت الكل يشارك معانا ونبدأ​


----------



## frenzy55 (7 مارس 2009)

اما قدرتم ان تسهروا معي ساعة واحدة​


----------



## go love (10 مارس 2009)

*تدريب جميل جدا
مرسي ليك بجد على تعب محبتك وربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------

